

What Is an iPhone? - gvb
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/509406/what-is-an-iphone/

======
gvb
I use my smartphone as a super-PDA. I have had PDAs for 15 or more years (Palm
Pilots of various flavors followed by an Nokia n800). The Nokia n800 was great
having a full linux computer in my pocket, but was bulky.

I now carry a Nexus One (going on three years) and it is nearly perfect:

* Excellent size and weight (similar to the Palm Pilot Vx, which was my previous ideal form factor)

* Super PDA that also has good data connectivity over the cell network (T-Mobile sucks outside of major cities).

* Excellent functionality: nice color display for its size. Between Google Docs (problematic if no data coverage) and Dropbox (works great detached for the internet), I can organize my life via text files in Dropbox or spreadsheets in GDocs as well as the calendar app for reminders.

* Being able to access the internet for Google and Wikipedia for general information and RSS feeds (and Google News) for keeping up with news is tremendously useful.

* Can even be used as a phone! ;-)

The only part I miss with my Nexus One is that Android mostly buries linux,
especially with it missing X11, a terminal window, and Bluetooth HID (the n800
had X11 quirks, but it was there as well as xterm, and BT HID for a real
keyboard).

------
sarvinc
I think I'm missing something. This article seems to be the context behind
self-exploration with none of the enlightenment that should come with self-
exploration i.e. no substance.

There also seems to be some needless theorizing about the iPhone's WiFi
capabilities. Can you receive texts/calls, is an iPhone like an iPod touch?
Most people here can answer these questions.

With a title like "What Is an iPhone," I'd expect the author to actually write
what an iPhone means to him.

